# I was feeling brave today...



## itsjustme (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad you had a good day! That makes having and riding a horse so worth it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you post very well.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm glad you found that 'determination'! I am thinking you have reached a point if being fed up and being disappointed with the last fiasco with the grey horse!! Your taking lemons and making lemonade! Although I don't think Amber is a lemon!! Keep it up and it will get easier and easier!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WOWZA so many videos 

I can't watch them right now but just wanted to let you know....

Way to go, girl!!!!!!!!!

You found your inner herd leader  Keep it up!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like you had an "I love my horse" kind of day. Love that kind of day!!!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I love Amber she is so cute! Looks like you guys had fun today


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like great day


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a fabulous ride on Amber today, she was an angel I don't know if she was just in a particularly good mood today or if all of this positive thinking and visualization I've been trying are actually working! We did some bending and serpentine's at the walk and trot and I was feeling brave so we did a little bit of canter work! She gave me the nicest, collected, uphill canter I have ever felt her do, it only lasted maybe 6 strides but it was AWESOME! Unfortunately we were out of range of the camera so I didn't get that canter on film! Blah! Of course, right? But I'm still very very happy with her today!

Video:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So, you going to try again with Amber or are you still shopping?


----------

